# Delta Pack in Eclipse 3.4.1



## dzim (27. Nov 2008)

Hat jemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich stehe unter Linux derzeit vor dem Problem, dass es nicht funktioniert.
Erst dachte ich, da ich von 3.4.0 auf 3.4.1 geupdated hatte und dann das neue 3.4.1-delta-pack installiert habe (3.4.0er existierte schon), dass es Konflike gab.
Aber trotz allem Hin und Her habe ich es nicht zum laufen bekommen (immer fehlende Dependecies, die ich im product-file nicht einfügen konnte, oder die beim Export gehl schlugen)
Und: Ja - ich weiß, wie man mit Target Platforms in den Preferences umgeht... Jedenfalls hat bisher immer alles geklappt...

Ich habe es dann später mal auf einem neuen 3.4.1 mit PDE und dem 3.4.1er delta pack versucht - gleiches Ergebnis.

Vielleich habe ich irgendwas doofes übersehen, ich weiß es nicht.
Und ich finde es eher unpraktisch auf anderen system eclipse und alles installieren zu müssen, nur um dort dann exportieren zu können (für mein Linux geht es nämlich noch - da ist ja auch alles beim eclipse-3.4.1-pde-pack mit bei - nur für nix anderes)

Any Ideas?


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2008)

Schau mal ins log, vielleicht gibt es in deiner Bundle Configuration ein Problem, P2 ist leider noch extrem buggy.


----------



## dzim (27. Nov 2008)

dann werd ich's nie rausfinden, denn was da an fehlern kam beim export..... das ist ein abendfüllendes programm, wenn man einmal versucht zu exportieren und dann ins log schaut...


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2008)

Nein, lösch das log und starte dein Entwicklungs Eclipse. Möglicherweise liegt dort schon der Hase im Pfeffer. Wenn deine Entwicklungsplattform keine valide Konfiguration hat, wird's auch beim Export schwierig.
Nur eine Vermutung, aber den Versuch ist es wert...


----------



## Vayu (28. Nov 2008)

ich hab mir p2 auch erstmal wieder rausgebaut und benutze 3.4 ohne das zeug. damit warte ich noch bis es richtig läuft.


----------

